# برنامج عرض الترانيم - أرجوا التثبيت



## waleed-h-w (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج رائع مصمم خصيصاً لإستخدامه في خدمات العبادة و التسبيح و كذلك الإجتماعات العامة في الكنائس المسيحية و هو برنامج متعدد المزايا ، سهل الإستخدام بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يتطلب مهارات خاصة من الخادم المسئول عن تشغيله . الإسم الأصلي للبرنامج OpenLP و الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج هو openlp.org ، و تعود ملكية هذا البرنامج إلى مصمميه الأصليين و هم : Raoul Snyman , Tim Ebenezer , Derek Scotney . و هذه هي النسخة العربية من البرنامج ترجمها وليد حكيم - مدير موقع WRWpraises.com - بتصريح من مصممي البرنامج الأصليين مع إضافة بعض التعديلات على النسخة الأصلية و هي :

1 - واجهة إستخدام البرنامج باللغة العربية .
2 - إنشاء ملف Help لتقديم شرح وافي للبرنامج
3 - الكتاب المقدس كامل باللغة العربية ( ترجمة فان دايك ) .
4 - قاعدة بيانات الترانيم باللغة العربية .
5 - إنشاء مجموعة من الثيمات العربية للبرنامج .
6 - إجراء بعض التعديلات البسيطة فى البرنامج ليتوافق مع طبيعة الإستخدام في المنطقة العربية . 

أهم مميزات البرنامج​
البرنامج مجاني .. هديه من الموقع لكل قادة التسبيح و العبادة و الإجتماعات العامة بالكنائس للخدمة لمجد إسم المسيح 
واجهة البرنامج باللغة العربية و معاه كمان شرح وافي لكل إستخدامات البرنامج و مميزاته باللغه العربية ، بالإضافة إلى أن الموقع يقدم الدعم الكامل لكل مستخدمي البرنامج . 
واجهة البرنامج سهلة الإستخدام و لا تحتاج إلى خبرة كبيرة في الكمبيوتر للتعامل معها . 
يعمل البرنامج باستخدام خاصية : Extended Desktop التي يدعمها معظم الحاسبات المحمولة حالياً ، حيث تتيح لك هذه الخاصية إستخدام شاشتان مختلفتان في نفس الوقت : الشاشة الأولى و هي شاشة الحاسب المحمول لواجهة إستخدام البرنامج ، بينما الشاشة الأخرى لتقديم العرض ، و يمكنك ضبط هذه الخاصية من نظام التشغيل ، و البرنامج بسهولة ( وارد شرح خطوات ضبط الحاسب بالتفصيل في دليل المستخدم المرفق بالبرنامج ) . 
إمكانية معاينة الترانيم أو الآيات قبل عرضها على الشاشة . 
إمكانية تجميع مجموعة من الترانيم و الآيات الكتابية و الشرائح المخصصة و أفلام الفيديو و الصور في قائمة واحدة هي " قائمة الخدمة " و يمكنك الإضافة و الحذف و إعادة ترتيب عناصر القائمة في أي وقت ، كما يمكنك حفظ هذه القائمة في ملف خاص للإستخدام اللاحق 
إمكانية إنشاء شرائح مخصصة لعرض النقاط الأساسية في الخدمة ، أو تنبيهات ما بعد الخدمة و حفظها ضمن قائمة الخدمة ( لا يتم حفظ هذه الشرائح في قاعدة بيانات البرنامج ) . 
إمكانية عرض التنبيهات الملحة مثل تنبيه إغلاق التليفون المحمول ، أو لصاحب سيارة معينة مطلوب تحريكها في جراج السيارات .. إلخ . و يتم عرض هذه التنبيهات لمدة ثواني معدودة في شريط يظهر أسفل شاشة العرض دون الحاجة لمقاطعة الشريحة المعروضة على الشاشة ( التنبيهات لا يتم حفظها في قاعدة بيانات البرنامج و لا في قائمة الخدمة ) . 
ثلاثة ترجمات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية : ( ترجمات KJV ، ASV باللغة الإنجليزية - ترجمة فان دايك VanDyke باللغة العربية ) 
قاعدة بيانات للترانيم يمكنك إضافة الترانيم إليها بمنتهى السهولة و بدون بذل أي مجهود في عمل التنسيقات لشرائح العرض . 
سهولة متناهية و سرعة مذهلة عند البحث في الترانيم ، حيث يتم إظهار نتائج البحث فوراً أثناء كتابتك لكلمات البحث . 
البحث في الترانيم بثلاثة معايير : البحث في عنوان الترنيمة - البحث في نص الترنيمة - البحث في موضوعات الترنيمة . 
البحث في الكتاب المقدس بطريقتين مختلفتين : البحث باستخدام شاهد الآية - البحث عن كلمة معينة أو جملة في الكتاب المقدس . 
مدمج بالبرنامج مجموعة من الثيمات العربية المميزة . 
يمكنك عرض الترانيم باستخدام ثيمة واحدة لكل الترانيم ، أو ثيمة لكل ترنيمة أو ثيمة لكل خدمة بحسب رغبتك كما يمكنك التحكم في ضبط خصائص ثيمات العرض بمنتهى السهولة. 
إمكانية عرض الفيديو و الصور و كمان ملفات الباور بوينت من داخل البرنامج . 
و المزيد و المزيد من المميزات الأخرى ...
كيف يمكنني تحميل البرنامج ؟ ​

إذا لم تكن عضواً بالموقع يجب أولاً تسجيل عضويتك 
أدخل إلى حسابك بالموقع ، ثم قم بتحميل البرنامج من قسم التحميلات بالموقع 
في الصفحة الرئيسية ستجد نموذج طلب كود تفعيل البرنامج ، إملأ بيانات النموذج و أرسل طلبك لمدير الموقع 
في خلال 72 ساعة سيصل لعنوان بريدك الإلكتروني رسالة تحمل كود تفعيل البرنامج 
إذا لم تصلك الرسالة التي تحمل كود التفعيل يرجى التكرم بالإتصال بمدير الموقع للإستفسار عن طلبك
هل يقدم الموقع الدعم لمستخدمي البرنامج ؟ ​نعم يقدم الموقع الدعم الكامل في كل ما يخص إستخدام البرنامج أو أي مشاكل تواجه مستخدمي البرنامج حيث :

يمكنك الرجوع إلى قسم الأسئلة الشائعة لمراجعة الحلول النموذجية للمشاكل المتكررة التي قد تواجهها عند إستخدامك للبرنامج 
أو يمكنك طلب الدعم من خلال المنتديات *


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*
شكرا

على الربامج الجميل جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## ROWIS (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*وااااو برنامج فعلاً مُبهر جداً*
*جاري التحميل فوراً وربنا يبارك حياتكم وتقدموا المزيد والمزيد*​


----------



## waleed-h-w (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً أحبائي على تشجيعكم
صلو لأجلي
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## john_george (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salvationspirit (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااا بس هو فين قسم التحميلات دة ؟


----------



## hawa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع:94:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

salvationspirit قال:


> شكراااا بس هو فين قسم التحميلات دة ؟


http://www.wrwpraises.com/content/view/163/258/​


----------



## john2010 (11 أبريل 2013)

لينك قسم التحميلات لا يعمل


----------



## georgeazbhom (8 يونيو 2013)

سلام  انا مش لاقى صفحة اولينك ادخل عليها


----------



## georgeazbhom (8 يونيو 2013)

انا محتاجة ضرورى لو حد يحط اللينك بتاعة  وربنا يباركم


----------



## جورج أمين (29 أكتوبر 2017)

ممكن رابط التحميل والتسجيل


----------

